# Looking for a Stud for my Female GS



## jake6944

Hi
I am looking for a Quality German Shepherd to breed to my female GS that lives in or near Memphis, TN. Female can be view at www.blackjacksgermanshepherds.com


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Welcome to the forum, as time goes by and members know you more from your responses and posts here, more likely they'll help with your breeding program. 


The more information you can fill out fitting the 'responsible' breeder guidelines the more interest you'll have http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


:apple:


----------



## KLCecil

When I see quality the first thing I expect is health clearances and your dogs don't have them.
 I checked the AKC and OFA websites and they show no record of health clearances for your dogs and Jackie is just turning two in March, I also see that Jazz had a litter before she was two years of age. The VERY minimum a breeder needs to have on their dogs is health clearances especially if they are going to call their GSDs “Quality”.
I’m pretty sure other will pipe in about lack of titles and that your dog’s pedigrees are of “pet lines” but my main concern is Health Clearances in a breed that is riddled with health problems.


----------



## GSD Fan

Hello and welcome to the forum!

First off, let me ask you this:
What qualities are worth passing on from your girl that are good enough for a reputable breeder to supply you a stud? Does she have any titles to show what she can do?

Edit:
I see there's no health testing or health guarantee on pups produced. I don't see any titles either. 
So let me ask you this, what kind of pups do you produce?


----------



## RazinKain

GSD Fan said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!
> 
> First off, let me ask you this:
> What qualities are worth passing on from your girl that are good enough for a reputable breeder to supply you a stud? Does she have any titles to show what she can do?
> 
> Edit:
> I see there's no health testing or health guarantee on pups produced. I don't see any titles either.
> So let me ask you this, what kind of pups do you produce?


and it begins. opcorn:


----------



## GSD_Xander

RazinKain said:


> and it begins. opcorn:


^^^  opcorn:


----------



## Lin

KLCecil said:


> When I see quality the first thing I expect is health clearances and your dogs don't have them.
> I checked the AKC and OFA websites and they show no record of health clearances for your dogs and Jackie is just turning two in March, I also see that Jazz had a litter before she was two years of age. The VERY minimum a breeder needs to have on their dogs is health clearances especially if they are going to call their GSDs “Quality”.
> I’m pretty sure other will pipe in about lack of titles and that your dog’s pedigrees are of “pet lines” but my main concern is Health Clearances in a breed that is riddled with health problems.


:thumbup:


----------



## Lora

RazinKain said:


> and it begins. opcorn:


lol pass the pop corn please :wild:


----------



## CassandGunnar

I got beers..............Keystone for Kain......lol:toasting:


----------



## GSD_Xander

Lora said:


> lol pass the pop corn please :wild:


Butter and Salt?


----------



## Lora

GSD_Xander said:


> Butter and Salt?


of course thanks


Oh what to watch this thread or the super bowl lol


----------



## DharmasMom

If the op comes back then this thread will be WAYYYY more entertaining. Guaranteed.


----------



## RazinKain

CassandGunnar said:


> I got beers..............Keystone for Kain......lol:toasting:


Kain and I will be over shortly! Keep'em cold.


----------



## Xeph

Maybe people would be more inclined to come back if others didn't always "break out the popcorn".

All that tells the OP is that any questions they MAY have been interested in asking will not be answered.


----------



## Miss Molly May

do you mind if I join the show...lol 
opcorn::toasting:


----------



## RazinKain

Xeph said:


> Maybe people would be more inclined to come back if others didn't always "break out the popcorn".
> 
> All that tells the OP is that any questions they MAY have been interested in asking will not be answered.


 
Believe me, me breaking out my popcorn has absolutely nothing to do with the harsh treatment the OP is going to receive for dropping the 'B' bomb. It happens almost weekly around here, where someone (without knowing it will displease the masses) asks about breeding their dog and gets reamed for it.


----------



## Xeph

Well, I've been on this board for awhile, and while I have seen many of "those threads" it used to be people could at least wait and hear a person out before all the "popcorning"


----------



## Miss Molly May

Xeph said:


> Well, I've been on this board for awhile, and while I have seen many of "those threads" it used to be people could at least wait and hear a person out before all the "popcorning"


I am sorry I couldn`t help it!!!! :tongue:


----------



## RazinKain

Xeph said:


> Maybe people would be more inclined to come back if others didn't always "break out the popcorn".
> 
> All that tells the OP is that any questions they MAY have been interested in asking will not be answered.


and this reply is helpful to the OP?


----------



## Castlemaid

RazinKain said:


> and it begins. opcorn:


And it should!  This is important stuff to know and be aware of when one wants to breed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

RaizinKain - Xeph was trying to indicate that perhaps if people stopped popping their popcorn, perhaps the OP would come back. 

And like Castlemaid said, it is important stuff!


----------



## selzer

You have the beginnings of a breeding operation. It sounds like you are looking for a stud, as Joker is either related to your girls, has a problem, or you want something different in the next litter. That is good. Many good breeders normally go outside for a stud dog as they can get the best match for their bitches.

So what do you have to offer in the breeding? Your bitches are pretty. And you can spout about their temperament, have you had them assessed by an outside judge? We believe not, because you would probably have their accomplishments listed on your web site. So lets say you do not. Why? You have two bitches for breeding, why not train and show/title them in something? If they have good temperament, and basic training, you should be able to get a title on them in a week-end. It is not that hard to do to get them titled, and it tells buyers that you care enough to do so.

Another thing that should be on your website, and that every good stud owner should ask about, and NOT breed to your bitches is hip and elbow scores. There are other tests as well but the bare minimum would be hips and elbows. You can have this done in an afternoon. You have to send them in, and then wait for a month or so for the OFA to decide what they look like, but then you know. 

If you have the hips and elbows done, and put titles on your breeding dogs, you will be putting your money where your mouth is. 

Now to find a stud in your area. Again, the good ones would probably require hips and elbows, vaginal cultures and brucellosis tests. If they do not ask for the brucellosis test, run. Brucellosis is doggy VD, and it will make your dogs sterile, and they will be carriers of the disease. A stud dog owner that is not requiring this from you, is not requiring it from others, and very well may have a problem.

Anyhow, join a shepherd club or a training club, and get to know the real live shepherd people in your area. Get to know their dogs. Evaluate your bitches and find their weak points, and try to find a dog of the same lines, with similar, but not too close breeding, that will complement your bitch. 

You are on a precipice. You can go either way. You can get all fumed up about what people are saying here, call us a bunch of whatever, and go your own way; or you can start filling in the gaps you have, improve your lines, improve your overall focus, prove that you are indeed breeding for temperament and health, etc.

You have a start. I hope that you stick around and learn, and continue to learn and improve your stock, and how you manage them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Buckhunter

hmmmm .......... seems like the popcorn poppers are hinting to the existance of a "private club" ............ breeding questions are by invitation only ................ only the experienced need apply .............. but how do you become experienced ???? 


LOL ... 8^) :crazy:


----------



## FG167

selzer said:


> You have a start. I hope that you stick around and learn, and continue to learn and improve your stock, and how you manage them.
> 
> Good luck.


I didn't want to take up space quoting the entire thing but great post. Well written, well thought out and totally fair. I hope that the OP at least reads this one post to point them in the right direction...Thank you for your post.


----------



## selzer

I think the popcorn poppers are just getting settled to watch people go to town on yet another person asking for help at finding a stud dog.

Breeding questions are ok. Sure there will be people who come on and berate people who want to become breeders because there are dogs dying somewhere in a shelter. Breeders have to learn to take crap like that. They have to learn to have a thick skin. Because they will have to take that kind of stuff and much worse in the course of becoming and being a breeder.

In a perfect world, an individual would come on, stating that their current dog is fixed, and they are not planning on breeding her, but they would like to become a breeder, and would like to get some good pointers on what all they should learn and do, before purchasing their foundation bitch.

What generally happens is that people come on at the end of the process, either with pups on the way, or with a bitch in heat and looking for a stud. They have no clue that they do not have their ducks in a row. In fact, they probably think they have a great set up, and are all set for puppies. 

So besides the people who do not think anyone should breed a dog until there are no more dogs in shelters, you have a whole lot more people who think that the poster is way out in left field, and needs to be corrected. 

Everyone has there own ideas about what makes a resoponsible breeder. And many of these people will give up all hope for the poster, and just shoot them down, especially if they have already bred litters. 

But, there is a need for new breeders, breeders who will do things right, breeders who's name is not already mudd for poor breeding practices. People may have started a bit rough, but if they improve their practices, they may become excellent breeders. 

I think to become experienced, you must allow that maybe you do not know it all, and be open to consider what people are saying even if it is coming across a bit terse. Again, breeders have to grow a thick skin. They have to be willing to hear and see the good AND the bad things about their dogs, or they are dead in the water.


----------



## Lora

AMEN Selzer


----------



## RazinKain

Excellent post Selzer! :thumbup:


----------



## Andaka

Contact Clara Dean Hope at [email protected] for info on the GSDC of Memphis. They have a show coming up in April. You could meet with other GSD lovers there and learn about dogs in the area.


----------



## Denali Girl

RazinKain said:


> Excellent post Selzer! :thumbup:


 
Soooooooo Gary....you have a male, I have a female, what do you think?


----------



## cliffson1

Send me a pm, I know some good dogs and breeders in Tenn.


----------



## RazinKain

Denali Girl said:


> Soooooooo Gary....you have a male, I have a female, what do you think?


Absolutely! Let's do this thang! And we can sell the pups for $200.00 on Craigslist to the common man. Do you know of any Leper colonies that would take us in?


----------



## katieliz

sue thank you for your seriously well thought out replies to this op's original post.

for those who would try to make an evening's entertainment, or a joke, out of the opportunity to educate someone about solid breeding practices to further the health and betterment of this breed we all love so much...well, (imho) that's not too cool.


----------



## RazinKain

katieliz said:


> sue thank you for your seriously well thought out replies to this op's original post.
> 
> for those who would try to make an evening's entertainment, or a joke, out of the opportunity to educate someone about solid breeding practices to further the health and betterment of this breed we all love so much...well, (imho) that's not too cool.


for the record, I'm absolutely for sound breeding practices and the future of the breed and I salute those people who have devoted so much of their time and money into it. I'm just poking fun at the *'holier than thou'* elitists that would surely have chimed in if I hadn't started popping my corn. I have no hard feelings towards anyone on this forum, I just have a hard time looking the other direction while someone is being belittled for their lack of knowledge or because their dog doesn't have a masters degree in nuclear physics. I wasn't making a joke of the OP's request either (reread the thread). My popcorn probably saved the OP alot of grief in the long run. Peace.


----------



## cliffson1

People come here for help and often get crucified, it would seem to me that in order to help people you work WITH them in learning their intent, resources, and knowledgebase before you immediately assume they have unworthy dogs. And being blunt and shrill definitely isn't a sign of knowledge. JMO


----------



## Denali Girl

RazinKain said:


> for the record, I'm absolutely for sound breeding practices and the future of the breed and I salute those people who have devoted so much of their time and money into it. I'm just poking fun at the *'holier than thou'* elitists that would surely have chimed in if I hadn't started popping my corn. I have no hard feelings towards anyone on this forum, I just have a hard time looking the other direction while someone is being belittled for their lack of knowledge or because their dog doesn't have a masters degree in nuclear physics. I wasn't making a joke of the OP's request either (reread the thread). My popcorn probably saved the OP alot of grief in the long run. Peace.


 
So true.


----------



## Denali Girl

cliffson1 said:


> People come here for help and often get crucified, it would seem to me that in order to help people you work WITH them in learning their intent, resources, and knowledgebase before you immediately assume they have unworthy dogs. And being blunt and shrill definitely isn't a sign of knowledge. JMO


 
Also so true.


----------



## selzer

When I see the smiley with the popcorn, I think that someone likes to sit back and watch a sound thrashing. Here we go again. 

Now I have to rethink this whole popcorn thingy.


----------



## selzer

I think too that whether someone gets slammed or if someone gets helped has something to do with how they come across. 

Some people would rather see people say, oopse, we tried to keep them apart, but well, accidents happen and now my puppy is going to have babies. 

I would rather see someone come on saying I bred my dog. I can work with that. We can help this person either decide to not breed again, or to take the steps they need so that the puppies they produce later on will have an even better chance at finding great homes.

But how do you work with someone who says, "accidents happen"? You can encourage them to speuter their pets to prevent the accident from happening again. But often times these people intend to breed -- down the line, etc. A good number of these accidents happen because they want them to happen. And if not, then a lot more would do a quick spay. 

Either way, I would rather see someone come on without all the baloney about oopses, even blaming it on their husbands or kids. Take responsibility. Oopses really do affect things like spay/neuter legislation. People actually believe you cannot own intact dogs without having litter after litter. And nothing is farther from the truth.


----------



## hunterisgreat

selzer said:


> I think too that whether someone gets slammed or if someone gets helped has something to do with how they come across.
> 
> Some people would rather see people say, oopse, we tried to keep them apart, but well, accidents happen and now my puppy is going to have babies.
> 
> I would rather see someone come on saying I bred my dog. I can work with that. We can help this person either decide to not breed again, or to take the steps they need so that the puppies they produce later on will have an even better chance at finding great homes.
> 
> But how do you work with someone who says, "accidents happen"? You can encourage them to speuter their pets to prevent the accident from happening again. But often times these people intend to breed -- down the line, etc. A good number of these accidents happen because they want them to happen. And if not, then a lot more would do a quick spay.
> 
> Either way, I would rather see someone come on without all the baloney about oopses, even blaming it on their husbands or kids. Take responsibility. Oopses really do affect things like spay/neuter legislation. People actually believe you cannot own intact dogs without having litter after litter. And nothing is farther from the truth.


If I'm a single guy with two intact dogs and I can prevent accidental breeding, then no one has an excuse lol.


----------



## Kris10

Okay--the OP in this situation was on for about one minute, made this post, and hasn't signed in since. So in my opinion he is using this forum simply to place an ad, and likely would not take the opportunity to further his education here. LOL. I wouldn't worry too much about hurting his feelings.


----------



## selzer

But even if it was an ad, it backfired. I mean people looked at his website, saw gaps, and discussed them, not to be mean, but whatever. 

Someone else interested in purchasing a dog from this "ad" will probably read through some of the posts and say, oh yeah, definitely want the dogs to have their hips tested.


----------



## Betty

Kris10 said:


> Okay--the OP in this situation was on for about one minute, made this post, and hasn't signed in since. So in my opinion he is using this forum simply to place an ad, and likely would not take the opportunity to further his education here. LOL. I wouldn't worry too much about hurting his feelings.


I don't think I would of come back after a couple of the popcorn and this is going to be good type posts. Why feed the drama or be that night's entertainment?

Just saying.


----------



## Xeph

^^ What Betty said. I'd imagine that they saw all the popcorn popping and decided that it wasn't worth coming back.


----------



## Chris Wild

^^ Yup. Which means that what could have been an excellent opportunity to educate instead pushed someone away.


----------



## Xeph

Yeah Chris, and that was the point I was trying to make with my original comment. It really stinks.

While I know many people will choose not to listen, it would be nice if people weren't driven away before we could try and educate.


----------



## Lin

I agree. I found the "popcorn" to be the most offensive and offputting thing in the thread.


----------



## Kris10

You can see in his profile that he hasn't been back. You can see when he was here and for how long. That's my point. I don't doubt if someone came on here looking for help and popcorn started popping they would be put off. I would be too.


----------



## Betty

Kris10 said:


> You can see in his profile that he hasn't been back. You can see when he was here and for how long. That's my point. I don't doubt if someone came on here looking for help and popcorn started popping they would be put off. I would be too.


If you are not logged in I'm pretty sure it won't show. I often check threads and don't know I'm not logged in until I go to post.

<shrug> 

He may or may not of been back I guess.


----------



## katieliz

yes, i just detest it when people get condescending or make light of a serious issue and drive an OP away and loose the opportunity (slim tho it sometimes is), to educate someone about the needs of this breed we all love so much. i try and take it into consideration that some people do come here for entertainment but my patience grows thin.


----------



## keenanc704

*I have a beautiful male for you!*

**** removed by Admin*****


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> ******Quote removed. Advertising. Admin******


 
"Upity GS owners"?

It's not that anyone here is "upity". It's the fact that we truly love this breed. Many members of this board, including myself, either own or have owned GSD's with several genetic issues and illnesses due to indescriminate breeding. That is to include GSD's being bred with no health checks.

Please take the time to look through the health and genetic issues portion of the board to become better educated.


----------



## LaRen616

jaggirl47 said:


> "Upity GS owners"?
> 
> It's not that anyone here is "upity". It's the fact that we truly love this breed. Many members of this board, including myself, either own or have owned GSD's with several genetic issues and illnesses due to indescriminate breeding. That is to include GSD's being bred with no health checks.
> 
> Please take the time to look through the health and genetic issues portion of the board to become better educated.


:thumbup:


----------



## keenanc704

I hope nobody is questioning my dedication to this breed. I dont care to bump chest with anyone over this issue. I have my own experiences with bad breeders in the past. I have had my dogs hips check. Are you telling me to get a DNA examination for him before I breed him? Maybe we should do that with people too!
I didnt ask for anyones opinion on this thread. My post only pertains to the original poster. I wouldnt offer my dogs little soldiers if they were retarded. The fact his that there is always going to be a runt, no matter how much you check the chromosones!


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> I hope nobody is questioning my dedication to this breed. I dont care to bump chest with anyone over this issue. I have my own experiences with bad breeders in the past. I have had my dogs hips check. Are you telling me to get a DNA examination for him before I breed him? Maybe we should do that with people too!
> I didnt ask for anyones opinion on this thread. My post only pertains to the original poster. I wouldnt offer my dogs little soldiers if they were retarded. The fact his that there is always going to be a runt, no matter how much you check the chromosones!


You posted on a public forum offering your dog as a stud.
Have you, at a bare minimum, had your dog's hips and elbows OFA'd? That is the bare minimum.
On top of that, just saying your boy is 140lbs shows that he is extremely outside of the breed standard. The standard is there for a reason.
As I said, PLEASE read through the health and genetic portions of this site.


----------



## jaggirl47

Plus, what is your dog's pedigree? Pedigree has alot to do with breeding. Is he WGWL? WGSL? ASL? Czech? Slovac?
What have you done to prove he is worthy of breeding? Does he do herding? Personal protection? Schutzhund? Obedience Competitions?


----------



## gsdraven

keenanc704 said:


> I hope nobody is questioning my dedication to this breed. I dont care to bump chest with anyone over this issue. I have my own experiences with bad breeders in the past. I have had my dogs hips check. Are you telling me to get a DNA examination for him before I breed him? Maybe we should do that with people too!
> I didnt ask for anyones opinion on this thread. My post only pertains to the original poster. I wouldnt offer my dogs little soldiers if they were retarded. The fact his that there is always going to be a runt, no matter how much you check the chromosones!


No one is trying to "bump chests" with you either. You happened upon a group of people that are very passionate about all aspects of GSDs. Many of us are against indescriminate breeding for a variety of reasons: some want to maintain the appearance and workability of the GSD as they were created to be and others have seen far too many good GSDs die in shelters because of over breeding.

Your male is WAY over the standard and so many of us here wouldn't support him being bred. Much less without proving generations of producing sound temperament and good genetics as to not continue breeding more nerve and structure problems into this breed we love. 

The OP is long gone from this board I am sure as this thread was started 3 months ago and they only have 1 post. I hope you'll stick around, answer some of questions, learn and share in our passion of GSDs.


----------



## jaggirl47

Just so you know, this is not about bashing or putting your dog down. This is a forum where we all love this breed and want the best for them.
There will be things you hear that you will not like. There will be things typed in a very blunt way. It is all meant to be educational.


----------



## keenanc704

I would say to you people to go and hug your dogs and love on them more, not only when they obey you. I am very involved with pet adoptions and rescues. I have never bred my dog. I only want to offer him up to the original poster. I see why the poster ran away from your forum. You should start your own website...GSDSnobs..gov. If you saw my dog, you wouldnt be snobby about him. He is a beautiful, and above standards.


----------



## jaggirl47

Please stay around so you can learn about why we try to protect this breed.

Also, if you are involved in adoption and rescue, why are you offering you untested dog for stud?

This isn't about being a snob. Do you see the black/tan GSD in my avatar? He is from a BYB. I have spent 10's of thousands in e-vet fees due to his genetic health issues. I personally do not want others to go through what I have with him, but they do. Every day.


----------



## GSD MOM

Ditto!! My black and tan female in my Avatar. Got her from a BYB... I can't even count how much we spend keeping up with her health issues. Including her EPI. 

No one here is going to break you down for loving your dog. We all love our dogs. But life is about learning and I think after you do some research on breed standards, byb and genetic health issues, you will see more where we are coming from. No one is saying your dog isn't amazing. We all think our dogs are amazing.


----------



## cshepherd9

I think my dog is beautiful too. That is not a reason to breed a dog. Similar to what Jaggirl stated above, my dog was rescued from a BYB and I have already paid over $1000 just on training because she has issues. I am guessing Willow's breeders thought their dogs were beautiful as well.


----------



## keenanc704

They say mixed breed dogs are the healthiest, or smartest. What does that mean? Are you questioning the truth of my statement, or why Im studding my dog? I thought that was made clear in an earlier post. His father had show qualities, but we chose not to get into it. You cant see why, but GSD people are honary and think their dogs poop doesnt stink! They choose to show off where there dog is from, or how expensive he was! I got my pup for free! I didnt have to spend thousands on him. He would die for me and I would die for him.


----------



## gsdraven

keenanc704 said:


> His father had show qualities, but we chose not to get into it. You cant see why, but GSD people are honary and think their dogs poop doesnt stink! They choose to show off where there dog is from, or how expensive he was!


Many bad breeders say the have a champion somewhere in their bloodline or the parents were "show quality" with nothing to back it up. 

The second statement. Well, if you hang around here long enough you'll see that isn't true of REAL GSD people. Are there people who brag about how much they paid? Sure. But that isn't the majority of this group. The majority of people who have replied to you don't have top notch dogs and they know it. Nothing wrong with that.

I think reading this thread will give you an eye opener to just how many of us here think our GSD's poop don't stink. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/weekly-discussion-topics/157373-would-you-breed-your-dog.html


----------



## LaRen616

I got my GSD from a BYB I paid $600 for him.

I definitly dont go around telling people how great his breeder was, or how awesome their dogs are, I do the opposite, I dislike his breeder, I dont recommend them and I never will. 

When I got my GSD I didn't know the difference between a byb and a reputable breeder, after being on this site for a year and talking and learning from others, I now know the difference and I will not support a byb again. I will only go through reputable breeders from now on.


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> They say mixed breed dogs are the healthiest, or smartest. What does that mean? Are you questioning the truth of my statement, or why Im studding my dog? I thought that was made clear in an earlier post. His father had show qualities, but we chose not to get into it. You cant see why, but GSD people are honary and think their dogs poop doesnt stink! They choose to show off where there dog is from, or how expensive he was! I got my pup for free! I didnt have to spend thousands on him. He would die for me and I would die for him.


 
My boy has chronic SIBO. Believe me, his poop stinks.....bad.

You need to understand it is not about being a snob or upity or anything else. It's not about what you spent on your dog. My male was $250. The massive amounts I spent on vet bills is a whole different story.

The purpose of this forum is education. You will not hear glorious praises for offering to stud an untested dog. You will hear blunt, straight forward answers. If you don't like them, well, stay on here and learn why we are so passionate.

That's nice that the sire of your dog had "show quality". Breeding takes alot more than that.


----------



## DharmasMom

It has nothing to do with thinking our dog's poop doesn't stink. I know my girls' poop stinks- I have to pick it up. It comes from wanting to protect and better the breed. It comes from being oh so tired of seeing beautiful, pure bred shepherds dying in shelters everyday across the country because no matter what you do, you can't save them all. I just lost a gorgeous long hair girl this week I was working on because of temperment issues- she was dog/cat aggressive and the local rescues were all full. But she was extremely people friendly and sweet. This is what happens with indiscriminate breeding, this and a host of genetic issues.

If you want to be a responsible breeder, you need to have your dog tested, thoroughly, you need to have him titled in something to show he is breed worthy. You need to screen any and all bitches for the same. You also need to make sure the owners of those bitches are going to screen potential owners, that they are prepared to take back a puppy ANYTIME, if a home doesn't work out. And this means 6-7 years down the road. So that neither of you are contributing to the overpopulation problem and that those pups don't end up dying alone and in a shelter. You also need to be sure those pups are going to be sold with a limited registration so they (hopefully) the people who buy them will be responsible and not breed them unless they are proven breed worthy.

IF you really want to breed your dog, you have A LOT of work to do.


----------



## keenanc704

Im not claiming to be a breeder! Where do you people get that? I was offering the OP, and only the OP, the chance to breeed both of our "pets". I see that you people chased him away. Im not bothered by your opinions. Im not going to sit here and listen to people say Im a breeder, I was ONLY interested in talking to the OP. I didnt ask for anyones thoughts on my decision to breed my dog. I could help sell everyone of the pups. I wasnt asking for money. I simply wanted a pup from the litter so I can continue to have the great temperment and intelligents of my previous dogs. I dont need your dog education. Ive had dogs my whole life, and have had great success.


----------



## DharmasMom

Oy vey. What will happen to the rest of the pups? The ones that you don't keep?


----------



## keenanc704

I thought I was clear. I have at least 5 people who will buy an offspring of my GSD. Do you get those compliments? Dont hate!


DharmasMom said:


> Oy vey. What will happen to the rest of the pups? The ones that you don't keep?


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> Im not claiming to be a breeder! Where do you people get that? I was offering the OP, and only the OP, the chance to breeed both of our "pets". I see that you people chased him away. Im not bothered by your opinions. Im not going to sit here and listen to people say Im a breeder, I was ONLY interested in talking to the OP. I didnt ask for anyones thoughts on my decision to breed my dog. I could help sell everyone of the pups. I wasnt asking for money. I simply wanted a pup from the litter so I can continue to have the great temperment and intelligents of my previous dogs. I dont need your dog education. Ive had dogs my whole life, and have had great success.


 
WOW. You posted on a PUBLIC GSD forum.
What happens to the other pups from the litter? What about when they end up in a kill shelter and get gassed?


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> I thought I was clear. I have at least 5 people who will buy an offspring of my GSD. Do you get those compliments? Dont hate!


 
Actually, I get people asking me all the time to breed my male GSD. Thank god he is neutered. On top of the fact that he has HD, ED, chronic SIBO, IBD, is over the standard.


----------



## keenanc704

In hind sight, I shouldve contacted the poster directly. Why are you being hypothetical? What happens if you die and your dog goes to a shelter? Why are my dogs puppies ending up in a shelter? This is my point about this forum. You people should get a life! You havent affected my decision to breed my boy if I get the chance. You should adjust your approach to posters. You dont teach people by belittling them. I dont feel belittled, but you have tried your best. OY vey? How gay!


jaggirl47 said:


> WOW. You posted on a PUBLIC GSD forum.
> What happens to the other pups from the litter? What about when they end up in a kill shelter and get gassed?


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> In hind sight, I shouldve contacted the poster directly. Why are you being hypothetical? What happens if you die and your dog goes to a shelter? Why are my dogs puppies ending up in a shelter? This is my point about this forum. You people should get a life! You havent affected my decision to breed my boy if I get the chance. You should adjust your approach to posters. You dont teach people by belittling them. I dont feel belittled, but you have tried your best. OY vey? How gay!


 
Because you stated all you wanted was 1 pup from the litter. It is extremely common to have 12 pups in a GSD litter.

If I die, my family will take care of my dogs. They also have money set aside in my will from my life insurance policy.

It isn't about trying to belittle you. It is about education. You posted on public forum offering your dog for stud service. If you don't like what you hear, I can't say that I am sorry. You need to educate yourself more before bringing more pups into the world.

There is nothing wrong with becoming a breeder. It's all about how YOU approach it and what you do to better the breed, not add to it.


----------



## DharmasMom

keenanc704 said:


> In hind sight, I shouldve contacted the poster directly. Why are you being hypothetical? What happens if you die and your dog goes to a shelter? Why are my dogs puppies ending up in a shelter? This is my point about this forum. You people should get a life! You havent affected my decision to breed my boy if I get the chance. You should adjust your approach to posters. You dont teach people by belittling them. I dont feel belittled, but you have tried your best. OY vey? How gay!



No one has belittled you. It has actually you that has been quite insulting and rude. We are just trying to educate you. And actually I HAVE made plans for both of my girls in the event of my untimely death to prevent them from ending up in a kill shelter. I am responsible like that. They are living things and need to be treated as such. And we worry about you dog's puppies ending up in a shelter because THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS of dogs die there every day!



keenanc704 said:


> I thought I was clear. I have at least 5 people who will buy an offspring of my GSD. Do you get those compliments? Dont hate!


Okay. What if there are 8 or 10 puppies in the litter? What happens to them? And again, what happens several years down the road if a person's circumstances change and they can no longer keep the dog? A responsible breeder takes the dog back- ANYTIME. They NEVER want one of their dogs ending up in a shelter or rescue.


----------



## keenanc704

I disagree with your info. Not all breeders take the dogs back! THats false! Im not a breeder anyway. I dont need you to educate me maam! Im well educated thank you!


DharmasMom said:


> No one has belittled you. It has actually you that has been quite insulting and rude. We are just trying to educate you. And actually I HAVE made plans for both of my girls in the event of my untimely death to prevent them from ending up in a kill shelter. I am responsible like that. They are living things and need to be treated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. What if there are 8 or 10 puppies in the litter? What happens to them? And again, what happens several years down the road if a person's circumstances change and they can no longer keep the dog? A responsible breeder takes the dog back- ANYTIME. They NEVER want one of their dogs ending up in a shelter or rescue.


----------



## gsdraven

DharmasMom said:


> A *responsible* breeder takes the dog back- ANYTIME. They NEVER want one of their dogs ending up in a shelter or rescue.





keenanc704 said:


> I disagree with your info. Not all breeders take the dogs back! THats false! Im not a breeder anyway.


You missed a very important word in that sentence.


And since it looks like a reminder needs to be posted in this thread too: Personal attacks are not allowed on this board. Keep the _discussion_ respectful of one another.


----------



## DharmasMom

keenanc704 said:


> I disagree with your info. Not all breeders take the dogs back! THats false! Im not a breeder anyway. I dont need you to educate me maam! Im well educated thank you!



Irresponsible back yard breeders do not. Responsible breeders who want to better the breed do. You may be very well educated. You could have a PhD for all I know. But you do need education on this subject. And if you are thinking of studding out your dog then you are thinking of becoming a breeder. That is breeding.


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> I disagree with your info. Not all breeders take the dogs back! THats false! Im not a breeder anyway. I dont need you to educate me maam! Im well educated thank you!


 
BYB do not take their dogs back. Actual breeders do. It's in the contract. They cannot be turned into a shelter. We can face legal actions for it.


----------



## keenanc704

Heres the problem. Im not wanting to become a breeder. Im only interested in studding my dog. Im not birthing puppies here. Im sure we all bring things into this world without a plan. Anyone a single parent? or divorced? Skit happens, so dont blame me. Again, Im not interested in breeding GSD!!!!!


jaggirl47 said:


> Because you stated all you wanted was 1 pup from the litter. It is extremely common to have 12 pups in a GSD litter.
> 
> If I die, my family will take care of my dogs. They also have money set aside in my will from my life insurance policy.
> 
> It isn't about trying to belittle you. It is about education. You posted on public forum offering your dog for stud service. If you don't like what you hear, I can't say that I am sorry. You need to educate yourself more before bringing more pups into the world.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with becoming a breeder. It's all about how YOU approach it and what you do to better the breed, not add to it.


----------



## jaggirl47

keenanc704 said:


> Heres the problem. Im not wanting to become a breeder. Im only interested in studding my dog. Im not birthing puppies here. Im sure we all bring things into this world without a plan. Anyone a single parent? or divorced? Skit happens, so dont blame me. Again, Im not interested in breeding GSD!!!!!


 
When you offer your dog for stub, that is breeding. I don't know how to make that any more clear.

I actually was divorced from my first husband and served as a single parent in the Army. In my divorce settlement, the paragraph right below the sole custody to me of my son was the sole custody of my dog. When I deployed to combat as a single mom, I made sure my will provided for both my son and my dog.


----------



## Chris Wild

I am closing this thread for 2 reasons.

First, it is a revival of an old and previously dead thread.

Second, and the main reason, being that there are now 2 threads going in the same section about this new member wanting to breed his dog. Which has much the same discussion going on in 2 places and frankly it's much easier on the Mods to keep track of things when it's in one thread, not 2. Particularly as with several posts having already crossed the line into personal attacks these are clearly threads we will have to watch closely.

-Admin


----------

